# Your Favourite E.L.O. Music DVD?



## punman (Feb 21, 2009)

I just purchased the Electric Light Orchestra Zoom tour DVD.
I quite enjoyed it although I have heard some people did not because it is more Jeff Lynne and not so much original ELO.
What is your favourite concert on DVD that you own or have seen with Electric Light Orchestra?


----------

